# Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau



## Termo04 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich steige jetzt ins Brandungsangeln ein und wollte wissen ob ihr eure Vorfächer selber baut oder auf Massenware zurück greift
Weiterhin ob Ihr einen Tipp für einen guten Shop für die Kleinteile und Zubehör habt.

Bis dahin..


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Moin, klar baue ich die Vorfächer selbst. Hier kannst du nachlesen.
Doch auch billige Massenware a la Weihnachtsbaum ist nicht verkehrt, wenn da eine Menge Perlen und ordentliche Karabiner dran sind. Das kann man ja auseinander pflücken und auf mehrere selbst gebaute Vorfächer verteilen. Perlen sind ganz schön teuer.


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hallo, 
ich häng´mich hier mal mit ran weil ich gestern abend selber Vorfächer gebunden habe.:m

Verwendet habe ich ne 0,65er als Hauptschnur (Resteverwertung) und 0,45er als Mundschnüre. Garniert hab ich das ganze mit Perlen alter Vorfächer.

Doch irgendwie kommt mir das ganze sehr massiv vor!?!?

Ich hab dann mal Fertig-Vorfächer gemessen, die variieren bei der Hauptschnur zw. 0,45 und 0,70 mm, und bei den Mundschnüren zw. 0,30 und 0,50 mm.

Wie macht ihr das so?? (Für die Ostsee)

@Rosi:
Bei dir weiß ich´s - übrigens ne Klasse Seite, da kuck ich immer wieder gerne drauf!!!!#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## deger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hauptschnur: 50mm, Mundschnur 35mm
Hauptschnur schöne nomemory, mundschnür schön geschmeidig. Ich baue mir immer diverse Mundschüre, die ich in die Vorfächer einklippe, verschiedene Längen je nach Strömung etc.

Perlen hab ich meist die lilcorkys, sind zwar teuer, aber ich vertraue denen, außerdem verangele ich nur sehr wenige. Rotationsperlen an der unteren Munschnur oder am Nachläufer sind der Bringer. 

Haken nehme ich Gamakatsus, sind topp.


----------



## AJ-1st (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich bastel mir die Vorfächer im regelfall auch selber.Meist nach lust und laune.Also bezogen auf seiten Arme, nachläufer, länge und Co. Material sammel ich mir immer beim Brandungsangeln selbst. Dann schlendere ich immer mal ne halbe Stunde im umkreis herum und finde allerhand Material in den Steinschüttungen und Wellenbrechern.Beste Zeit natürlich der tiefststand der Ebbe |licht . Da findest du Perlen und seiten Arme aus V2A ohne ende. Kann aber auch mal GuFi, Wobbler, Ködernadel, Messer oder sonst was sein. Die Perlen und Seitenarme trenne ich mir dann daheim raus und verstaue sie bis zum Winter, wo wir dann bei langeweile mal das ein oder andere Vorfach für die nächste Saison binden.Haken und Schnurstärke ist von meinen netten Kollegen vor mir schon beschrieben worden. Zu beginn kauf einfach mal im Shop 2, 3, fertige und schau Sie dir an. Danach kannst du beim tüfteln freien lauf lassen.

gruss an alle Petris 
AJ


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Ich meine, zu Anfang reichen auchgekaufte Vorfächer, wenn sie gut gemacht sind; die allerdings sind recht teuer, so dass man, wenn man häufiger in die Brandung geht, günstiger wegkommt, wenn man selber baut, und Spaß macht es auch, selbst zu tüfteln.

ABER: Die Hauptschnur der Vorfächer sollte mindestens genauso stark sein wie die Schlagschnur, sonst macht letztere keinen Sinn - ich nehme immer 65er Schlagschnur und hatte 'aus Versehen' schon 50er und 55er Vorfachschnüre - ratet, wo die Schnur beim ersten Wurf gerissen ist... |gr:

Daher möglichst keine Kompromisse bei der Schnur, zudem eine 'schlechte 60er' wesentlich schwächer sein kann als eine hochwertige!


----------



## AJ-1st (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Qualität statt Quantität halt. Wobei mir des öfteren selbst bei hochwertigen ( teuren ) Paternostern, sich der Haken beim lösen des Fisch's von der Mundschnur gelöst hat. Meiner Meinung nach immer mehr Pfusch auf kosten des treuen Fischer's. Daher selber binden damit Du weisst was Du hast. Und wenn du mit was eigenem erfolg hast, um so schöner.#6
gruss AJ


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

In Nedlitz bei Potsdam findest du den Laden von www.bigtackle.de  und  dort findest du alles was dein Herz begehrt. Gute Tipps zum Vorfachbau wirst du dort bestimmt auch bekommen.


----------



## Sleepwalker (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Moinsen,

ich kann Dir nur wärmstens www.brandungsangelshop.de empfehlen. Hier wird Dir mit Sicherheit geholfen, denn Jan kenne ich selber und er macht auch wirklich gute Preise. Fahr einfach mal vorbei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## dorschfreund85 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Wie meine vorredner schon sagten is das selber baun durch aus billiger und schwer ist es auch nicht.ich baue alle meine vorfächer selber.hab daher aus binde fehlern und co erfahrungen gesammelt und wenn dein eigenes vorfach wegreist haste selber schuld und must dich nicht über die hersteller ärgern,und ausserdem lernt man dann nur dazu was man später verbessern muss... 

Ausserdem kannst du beim selber baun deine kreativität einbringen und X varianten baun die man so nicht im laden bekommt wie man es selber gern hätte..


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem kannst du beim selber baun deine kreativität einbringen und X varianten baun die man so nicht im laden bekommt wie man es selber gern hätte..


 
#6#6

Und wenn du etwas ganz fängiges erfunden hast, dann zeig mal her. Die Hersteller bieten nur von der Stange.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

pssst ne geht et das noch geheim! |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## riecken (13. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Ich frage mal hier nach  
Ich will auch anfangen mit dem selber binden ! 
Ich habe schon:
Perlen,Clips für das Blei,Weit Wurfclips,Wirbel und haken.
was brauche ich noch ?? und als Hauptschnur nehme ich 0.60 und Mundschnur 0.40 ist das ok ? 
Und wie ich die weit Wurfclips befestige weiß ich auch noch nicht so ganz.
Und welche Stopper nehme ich damit die perlen nicht ganz hoch rutschen ?


----------



## sunny (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Guck hier mal http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/. Hier unter Tipps luschern, dass sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## riecken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

ok danke  aber http://www.lionfish.dk/Surfcast/233.jpg wie mache ich die den fest ? |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hast du die so gekauft |bigeyes? Zum Fixieren des Clips wird ein Stück Gummischlauch auf den Stift geschoben, der sollte da eigentlich bei sein.


----------



## riecken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Ja habe ich  Denn achte ich beim nächsten mal drauf #q


----------



## sunny (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

So sollte das verpackt sein http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...ct-Shield.html?shop_param=cid=34&aid=291.003&


----------



## Plitenfischer (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hallo,
ich würde dir noch das Buch "Brandungsangeln" von der Rapsbande empfehlen, gibts auch im Brandungsangelshop, sowie alle Kleinteile, die du brauchst.#6
Und bloß nicht zu viele verschiedene Vorfächer bauen!!

Ich fische zwei Einzelhakenvorfächer(Nachläufer und Lift)
und drei Zweihakensysteme(Holstein, Caskade-Lift und Wishbone)--hat bisher immer gereicht!!!

Fische mit selbst gebauten Vorfächern zu fangen, macht doppelt spaß!!
Lg. Plitenfischer!!


----------



## Boedchen (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



riecken schrieb:


> Ich frage mal hier nach
> Ich will auch anfangen mit dem selber binden !
> Ich habe schon:
> Perlen,Clips für das Blei,Weit Wurfclips,Wirbel und haken.
> ...



Hallo,
Ja knoten ist das Hobby im Hobby und einer der spannensten Dinge. Zum Vorfach giet es 10000X Anleitungen , wobei du getrost 99,999% in die Tonne drücken kannst.
Der Tip mit dem Buch der Rapsbande:
Brandungsangeln an Ost und Nordsee
sehe ich bisher als beste Variante um sich Denkanstösse zu holen.
Wegen der Knoterei ect. empfehle ich dir als Hauptschnur eine 0,70 und Coilcrimps. Diese Methode ist in meinen Augen absolut spitze zum einstellen und GERADE für anfänger sehr geeignet da du die Abstände Variabel einstellen kannst.
Die Coilcrimps bekommst du von div. Anbietern und kann via suchmaschiene gefunden werden.
Nur mache nicht den fehler gleich zu anfang den Tannebaum zu schmücken  Ab und an heist es : Wehnig ist oft mehr 

mfg


----------



## riecken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Oke danke für die Tipps ! also werde ich mir 70er kaufen wo bekomme ich sie am günstigsten ? ich finde immer nur 50 m für 11 € oder ist das billig ? wie lang ist dein 1 Vorfach ? wenn sie ca. 1 Meter sind würde es ja gehen  #c Echt cool das ihr mir helfen könnt !


----------



## Boedchen (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



riecken schrieb:


> Oke danke für die Tipps ! also werde ich mir 70er kaufen wo bekomme ich sie am günstigsten ? ich finde immer nur 50 m für 11 € oder ist das billig ? wie lang ist dein 1 Vorfach ? wenn sie ca. 1 Meter sind würde es ja gehen  #c Echt cool das ihr mir helfen könnt !



Also wie schon geschrieben , besorge dir den Brandungsangelführer der Rapsbande, da sind Masse , Tips, Knoten ect. beschrieben.
Ist echt ne super hilfestellung das Teil


----------



## degl (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



riecken schrieb:


> Oke danke für die Tipps ! also werde ich mir 70er kaufen wo bekomme ich sie am günstigsten ? ich finde immer nur 50 m für 11 € oder ist das billig ? wie lang ist dein 1 Vorfach ? wenn sie ca. 1 Meter sind würde es ja gehen  #c Echt cool das ihr mir helfen könnt !



Schau mal nach der DAM-Imperial-Softleader....hab die bei unserem Höker gekauft: 100m für 5€ in 0.60.......ne wahnsinnsgute(weil geschmeidige) Vorfachschnur.......hätt ich auch nicht erwartet und bin vollauf begeistert#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## belle-hro (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Broxxline Anticurl 0,70mm is auch gut. Und mit rund 7,-- für 50m auch nicht teuer.


----------



## riecken (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Ok BUCH KAUFEN ! :vik:


----------



## riecken (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Hmm 15€  Maaaammmiiiii paaaappppiiiii  |engel:|engel: 
ist ja immerhin ein Buch !


----------



## Boedchen (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



riecken schrieb:


> Hmm 15€  Maaaammmiiiii paaaappppiiiii  |engel:|engel:
> ist ja immerhin ein Buch !



UND es lohnt wirklich. 100%


----------



## Tipp (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Also ich glaube es kommt auch drauf an wo und auf welchem Untergrund man Angeln will. Was hier gut ist kann da schlecht sein.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht jeweils in örtlichen Angelläden nachzufragen, oder drauf zu achten was der erfolgreiche Angler neben mir an seiner Rute baumeln hat.
Meist sind fertige Vorfächer nicht sehr viel teurer als gleichwertige selbstgebaute, da Auftriebsperlen, Spinnerblätter etc. auch ganz gut ins Geld gehen.
Ausprobieren fragen und Abgucken ist aber auf jeden Fall meist einen Versuch wert.

Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung. Nicht dass wieder jemand meckert...


----------



## Boedchen (15. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



Tipp schrieb:


> .....
> Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung. Nicht dass wieder jemand meckert...



|krach:|krach:|krach:





Tipp schrieb:


> Also ich glaube es kommt auch drauf an wo und auf  welchem Untergrund man Angeln will. Was hier gut ist kann da schlecht  sein.
> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht jeweils in örtlichen Angelläden  nachzufragen, oder drauf zu achten was der erfolgreiche Angler neben mir  an seiner Rute baumeln hat.
> Meist sind fertige Vorfächer nicht sehr viel teurer als gleichwertige  selbstgebaute.....



Schlicht weg, JAIN .
Bei gekauften hast du von 100 evtl. eine Marke/Vorfach welches NACH DEINEN ANSPRÜCHEN geknotet wurde.
Ich selbst benutze die neuen von einem Namenhaften Hersteller mit Z..o mit den Coilcrimps. Sehr gut verarbeitet, allerdings fische ich wenn ich sicher sein will AUSSCHLIESSLICH Selbstgeknotete.
Und wenn du hochrechnest und nicht unbedingt alles in der Apotheke kaufst ist selbstgemacht generell besser.
Wenn mir da mal nen Knoten aufgeht kann ich dem zuständigen wehnigstens in den A...h treten ^^
:q


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



Boedchen schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An dieser Stelle wären doch ein paar Vorschläge ganz angebracht wo man Kleinteile günstig bekommen kann.

Ich habe in mehreren Angelgeschäften mal die Preise zwischen fertigen Vorfächern und einzelnen Auftriebsperlen etc. verglichen.
Leuchtperlen usw. bekommt man tasächlich oft sehr günstig, aber Auftriebsperlen und Spinnerblätter sowie Perlen mit Muster kamen mir schon recht teuer vor.
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen selbst ein paar neue Vorfächer gekauft und habe festgestellt, dass ein fertiges Vorfach das Gleiche gekostet hat wie ein 5er Pack Auftriebsperlen, in der Größe, in der sie auch am Vorfach verbaut waren.
Am Vorfach selbst waren zwar keine 5, sondern nur 2 dieser Perlen, aber dafür war halt noch jede Menge Klimbim, wie z.B. weitere, andere Perlen, Haken, Wirbel, Schnur, etc. verbaut.

Mit der Qualität der Knoten hast du natürlich recht, aber schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich bei hochwertigeren, etwas teureren Vorfächern selbst noch nicht gemacht.
Die Dinger, die ich so kaufe halten eigentlich ganz gut und sind eben nicht viel teurer oder schlechter als selbstgebaute.

Ich selbst gehe wenns hochkommt 15 mal im Jahr im Meer angeln, von daher lohnt es sich für mich nicht so richtig gleich 1000er Packs von Kleinkram zu kaufen.



Eventuell hat ja jemand Erfahrung ob man in Bastelläden oder so gleichwertigen Kleinkram für weniger Geld bekommt.


----------



## sunny (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Das ich beim Selberbasteln unbedingt immer günstiger wegkomme, als wenn ich nen fertiges Vorfach kaufe, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln |supergri. Ernsthaft nachgedacht habe darüber aber noch nicht.

Ich habe einfach Spass daran, mir die Vorfächer selber zu bauen und was fast noch wichtiger ist, ich kann sie nach meinen eigenen Vorstellungen gestalten (unterschiedliche Vorfach- und Mundschnurlängen, Schnurstärke, Farbkombis mit Perlen, Hakengröße usw. usw.). Außerdem kann ich mich an Ort und Stelle zur Verantwortung ziehen |splat2:, wenn da irgendwas nicht hält |supergri.

Es werden immer wieder die Kosten für die Kleinteile angesprochen. Was schätzt ihr denn, was euch ein selbstgebautes Vorfach im Schnitt so kostet?


----------



## Boedchen (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Wert SELBSTGEBAUTES Vorfach = ca.1 -> 3€
Gekauftes 2-5€
Fängiges selbstgebautes = Unbezahlbar ^^


----------



## deger (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Ich baue auch immer selbst und meine, dass man pro Vorfach schon minimum 4€ rechnen kann. Geht auch billiger, aber wenn man Vertrauen in gewisse Perlen- bzw. Haken-Produkzenten hat und damit auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, zahlt man halt gern mehr.


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wert SELBSTGEBAUTES Vorfach = ca.1 -> 3€
> Gekauftes 2-5€
> Fängiges selbstgebautes = Unbezahlbar ^^



So sehe ich das auch in etwa, nur hab ich nicht so besonders viel Talent dafür bessere Vorfächer zu bauen als die guten fertigen.
Ich müsste mir wohl ein paar mal öfter in den Hintern treten wenn irgendwas an meinem selbstgebauten Vorfach nicht passt.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

also wenn ich ehrlich bin spare ich ncht so viel geld beim selber basteln da named perlenbzw bevorzugte wirbel und anderes nötwendige zeug was man braucht kommt man auch auf 3-5eu bei nem vorfach sicher nicht alle aber so manche schon...

ich kaufe mir ab und an auch mla nen voorfach aber meist nur wenn sie mal reduziert sind^^

und in so mancher grabbelkiste im angelshop schon das ein oder andere erfolgs vorfach gefunden .-D


----------



## DxcDxrsch (17. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

ach der preis is nich das entscheidende finde ich... eher das die knoten halten!!!


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ach der preis is nich das entscheidende finde ich... eher das die knoten halten!!!



In dem Fall kann ich dir eins von meinen für nen Hunni verkaufen oder so.
Ich könnte das Geld nämlich ganz gut gebrauchen, weil ich zu der Kategorie Mensch gehöre, die schon mal gern auf den Preis achten.


----------



## Boedchen (17. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Übrigens ein kleiner Tip:
Vorfächer aus der Grabbelkiste sind auch u.a. mein Ziel.
Denn 90% sind sowas von Tannebaum Vorfächer, da lassen sich bequem 4 oder 5 vernünftige raus knoten


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Übrigens ein kleiner Tip:
> Vorfächer aus der Grabbelkiste sind auch u.a. mein Ziel.
> Denn 90% sind sowas von Tannebaum Vorfächer, da lassen sich bequem 4 oder 5 vernünftige raus knoten



Stimmt, sowas kann echt günstiger sein als Einzelteile zu kaufen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

schit plan durschaut^^ na dann muss ich fix morgen in meinen angelladen und die box plündern^^


----------



## Andi Elbe (19. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*

Moin!

Ich verwende nur Selbstbaumontagen wg. der Qualität der Knoten, Haken, Wirbel, etc.!!

Billige Fertigbaumontagen kaufe ich auch gern, aber nur um günstiger an die Perlen zu kommen.

Die Wirbel und Haken bei den günstigen Vorfächern sind meistens Schrott oder gerade noch zum Plattfischangeln nutzbar.

Petri Heil
<°(((((((((<

Andi


----------



## riecken (19. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer-Selbsbau*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> schit plan durschaut^^ na dann muss ich fix morgen in meinen angelladen und die box plündern^^


Denke ma das du den in eutin meinst  bei ihm sind die perlen ja eig recht billig ! #h


----------

